# Shoutbox open for use *UPDATED 5/16*



## Janice (May 14, 2006)

At the top of the forum you will notice a new feature called the "Shoutbox". This is a new feature that we will be testing for a week, at the end of it's trial period you (the members) will vote on whether to keep it or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The shoutbox is not intended as a chatroom. That feature will be implemented as well. Please remember that your Premium Member subscriptions help to further your site experience.


----------



## Shawna (May 14, 2006)

It rocks Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it already.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Cor blimey!!!

I don't think I need to tell you that it's proving to be lots of fun! I had no idea things like this existed!


----------



## msthrope (May 15, 2006)

is there any way to turn it off?


----------



## Janice (May 15, 2006)

Click the little upwards (^) arrows in the circle on the upper right hand side.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 15, 2006)

How cool is this?!


----------



## msthrope (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Click the little upwards (^) arrows in the circle on the upper right hand side._

 
is there any way to keep it closed or do you just need to close it every time you go back to the main page?


----------



## Janice (May 16, 2006)

It stays closed for me, regardless if I navigate away from the index. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## martygreene (May 16, 2006)

Please refrain from posting swap/sale solicitations in the shoutbox. These are restricted to the Clearance Bin forum. Continuing to post such solicitations here in the shoutbox can lead to revoking of shoutbox privileges.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 17, 2006)

I love it so much!!


----------



## msthrope (May 17, 2006)

/boggle

i don't know what was up yesterday, but it's staying closed today.


----------



## allan_willb (May 17, 2006)

i love it!


----------

